# Another thing I hope I don't ever have to deal with.



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.jsonline.com/news/milwau...go-unnoticed-for-years-qs422uf-138727284.html


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

That is messed up...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

I have dealt with Suicide on more than one occasion... But NEVER one so decomposed.

Death is NOT overwhelming nor is it sad. It just "is".


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

Wow...Crazy.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

So sad


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Did anyone else notice in the article that the county will keep the house instead of letting it go to his next of kin?

Our government has no morals


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

jhark123 said:


> Did anyone else notice in the article that the county will keep the house instead of letting it go to his next of kin?
> 
> Our government has no morals


.




Did you read about the many years of back taxes?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

What really got me was where the article said:



> The workers found his "nearly skeletonized body," in the words of the medical examiner's investigative report.


Euuuwwwweeeeuuuuweee.....that gives me the creeps!

But every time I go into a foreclosed property that has not been cleaned out, the thought of finding a corpse is always the first thing that goes through my mind!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

why not give the next of kin an opportunity to pay the back taxes rather than take an asset from the family? I'll bet they will get 4-5x the taxes in the auction.




BPWY said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Doubt it's worth much if the neighbors reported water running out of the house, and the stigma of this story attached to it


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

jhark123 said:


> why not give the next of kin an opportunity to pay the back taxes rather than take an asset from the family? I'll bet they will get 4-5x the taxes in the auction.






Nothing wrong with that.



I'm betting the article didn't contain the whole story either.
Reporters are good for that.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

jhark123 said:


> why not give the next of kin an opportunity to pay the back taxes rather than take an asset from the family? I'll bet they will get 4-5x the taxes in the auction.


The overage of the note of sale should go to the next of kin. But since the city took possession, doubt that will happen. 

In my previous career, if we ever sold the collateral and received more than what was owed on it, the borrower got the over payment. Boy do I have some stories about this in which the customer made out good. 

In a few cases these people who got their refunds were able to go out and purchase a new vehicle because of the sizable downpayment they had.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> The overage of the note of sale should go to the next of kin. But since the city took possession, doubt that will happen.
> 
> In my previous career, if we ever sold the collateral and received more than what was owed on it, the borrower got the over payment. Boy do I have some stories about this in which the customer made out good.
> 
> In a few cases these people who got their refunds were able to go out and purchase a new vehicle because of the sizable downpayment they had.


Man, do I wish you had repoed me in the past. I've had rigs taken, then 15 years later I get a bill for 5 times the amount.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

I actually live about 20 minutes from this place..glad I did'nt get this one  I can't even ride the tilt a whirl at a carnival much less find a dead body..hell I lifted a toilet seat during a wint today and almost blew chow!!!:no::no:


----------

